# How high can you bunnyhop?



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yo guys theres a thread on BMX forum about how high you can bunnyhop and I decided to bring it over here. So how high can you bunnyhop? Mine is about 2 1/2 feet, pretty terrible on a 20.

Heres a quick vid:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im not sure how high i can hop. all i know is that i can get up two stairs with no prob every time, im sure i could do higher though.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

not all that high going from left to right but I know that if I'm going from right to left I can easily clear that


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Around 30 inches, a tad more or a tad less, not too sure.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

A bit above stem height on a 20. Not sure how much, the only ledges we have here are stem height. I'll have to stack stuff.


----------



## Jareth (Jul 28, 2006)

How much run up do you guys take? With 20 ft of run up I can go 13" on a 20". Pretty Bad...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

For me, if it's something not too high like a 3 stair, I can do it with like 10 ft. For a 2 stair, I can get up it standing still side-hopping. For something big, like 20-30ft.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dunno, maybe 2-3 bike lengths for about 25 inches of hop?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

40"
A little higher than my bars.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> 40"
> A little higher than my bars.


dang. thats pretty good.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

30" inches here.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, that's solid. I bet on a good hop I get 33-35", but not regularly.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

roughly the height of my front tire, so, 26inch area. 

my frame has 16.75" stays... ughh


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> 40"
> A little higher than my bars.


was it you that put up a vid of someone bunnyhopping up onto a picnic table?

mine tops out somewhere around 24-26". not wonderful, not awful. i'm currently looking for a frame with shorter chainstays.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

single digits, woo!
(if I'd been riding longer, or only rode street, I'd be worried.... but I haven't and I don't!)


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

double, sorry


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

probably I can get up to 20 inches . . . maybe

give me a ledge 18 inches and atleast 20 feet of pavement and I can get it all day.

but yeah, 20 inches is prolly my limit . . .

not too bad for a trek bruiser, though? 

distance seems to be better for me, though It seems like I can pop a good 4-5 feet on sidewalk


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> was it you that put up a vid of someone bunnyhopping up onto a picnic table?


Click these links to DL original vids or see below----5 stairs | Picnic table
here's another, 40" high wall

Crappy youtube versions:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

how do you embed the you tubes vids and pictures into the actual thread cos all i can do is put a link to them
help a dumb ass please


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't bunny hop worth **** on my bighit. sure makes my back hurt to try though. this dude does one high hop or two in here


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> how do you embed the you tubes vids and pictures into the actual thread cos all i can do is put a link to them
> help a dumb ass please


First you have to switch to editor mode (see first pic) Then you copy the EMBED code from the youtube page. (second pic)
Then paste the code into the message. CLICK PREVIEW FIRST AND MAKE SURE YOUR POST IS WHAT YOU EXPECT. This can greatly reduce those embarrassing double and triple posts, and some spelling/grammar errors. :thumbsup:


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

I could hop about 30 inches on my previous bike (26" hardtail freeride bike, definitely not the right geo for these stunts)...Hope I can do better with my new ToP build.

Here's a small tutorial I made as a joke...I get flammed all the time for it!!:madmax:


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

I used to be able to get into the back of an S-10 and on top of a picnic table when I used to ride 20's. I lost a couple inches on the 26, probably low 30".


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

on a 26 i can actually do it higher and longer at the moment since i rode one for so long. don't know how high to be exact though. i can make it up a 3 stair no problem on either a 26 or 20.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

neil tunnicliffe (or whatever his name is) is the best trials rider I have ever seen . . .


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

About 18" on my Ms Isle.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

6". maybe 7-8" on a good day.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i want to see a flowy trials rider, thatd be dope


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

on the 24 or a 26, 3 feet up a ledge, but my wrists give me hell more. same with my arm ;D


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

over one of the taller parking cones with a couple inches to spare


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

like 30" give or take on my 26" ht


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I can get up a 3 stair on my hardtail and about a 2 on my dh bike.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

18" or so prolly. i'll go out and measure tomorrow if its not raining. 
OT but we had a huge amount of rain today. we had about half and hour of super heavy rain. visibility was down to about 20-30 meters. The roads turned into rivers! that stuffed up my plans to go jumping after college today. my car nearly drowned in the amount of water we had . drains backed up and turned into water fountains!


----------

